# Foster Autumn



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

In mid June a call came in for 6 chihuahuas running at large across a major road. Animal control was able to catch 4 of them. Two of those were adopted out within a week. The other two have been there since. Both are timid, frightened, and volunteers have been unable to walk them. They have also been fighting each other over food. Scared, stressed, fighting... poor girls! The brown one, Summer, is the worse of the two. I took the white and brown one, Autumn, today as I thought she would better be able to handle being in a home with two huskies and two kitties. So far so good!



















She met the dogs individually outside first and things were fine.









No issues with the kitties either.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Kaytu has already really taken Autumn under her wing. Er, belly.


















Kaytu is trying so hard to play and all Autumn does is lick lick lick.









Spotty belly!!!


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

Aw it looks like she's warming up already! Looking forward to updates on her progress. Its amazing to see how your fosters come out of their shells in your home.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh if I lived closer I would take Summer. She could come here and live with my other Chihuahuas. I am glad that Autumn is coming out of her shell. Of course, I think it is because you have such a cool cat around dogs.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Inseparable. I have never seen Kaytu take to a foster so immediately and so completely. I plan to crate them together tonight, it's a big crate.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

She won't jump up on my lap yet (she can, I've seen her hop up on the couch) but if I pick her up she'll stay and nap for hours.









More Kaytu play









This is how she says Warning: Do Not Pet. Know the signs. Everything about her in this photo says she's not comfortable and would appreciate space. Ears back, lip lick, whale eye.









But hang out for a moment at a distance she's comfortable with and she soon relaxes.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

So sweet! I hope Summer can get a foster as good as you.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

How cute! Kaytu is just gorgeously stunning!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Amaryllis said:


> So sweet! I hope Summer can get a foster as good as you.


 I have no idea what the future holds, but I *may* think about fostering her once Autumn is adopted/returned. I do only plan to have Autumn about 2 weeks, if no adopter or rescue by then I can at least have flyers plastered everywhere and draw attention to her. Biggest problem right now is submissive/fear peeing. She's slowly getting better, it'll stop when she trusts me. Can't imagine how frightened she must be to pee


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Pillow pet









Wake up, sleepy pups!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

We have zoomies!!! Last night she had zoomies for the first time, ran a few laps around the living room/kitchen before Kaytu and Nali intercepted. She also made friends with Kaytu's boyfriend, Bear (he was over for some good play as he's getting snipped today). Last week he was over and Autumn stayed in her pen the entire time as I'd only had her a day and she was still pretty freaked out. Bear was very nice with her.

Fear peeing is doing better, last few times I've picked her up she hasn't peed first. She's coming toward me voluntarily, more curious in what I'm doing. House training is going well, no poop inside the last couple days and only a couple pee puddles. I love having a rubber mat under the pen, so easy to clean!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Sounds like she's coming along great


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

She was excited to see me when I got home from the shelter today. Tears in my eyes! I crouched down as I've been doing and gradually scooted closer to her and scooped her up, she was a little nervous with the scoop. I put her outside to potty (she's pooped and peed while I was gone, which I expected) then she darted back inside and ran around, greeting the kitties and Nali and giving Kaytu lots of kisses


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

LOVE the photo with the cat! She is beautiful!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

I love reading about her progress. The cat pics are priceless.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Every night I have her on my lap to snuggle.









Still sleeping in the crate with Kaytu at night, usually sleeping through the night but has been coughing the last couple nights. Hopefully not kennel cough springing up.









Girl power!









Every time I look at her nails to clip them, I realize the kwik is all the way to the end in all her nails. Ugh. Will be slow going to get them shortened so for now she has racoon paws. Tonight was first meal from a Kong, just dry kibble. She loved it! I think all future meals will be from Kongs or other food dispensing toys/puzzles.


















I shoved a skinny bully stick through the Kong and she's working on that currently.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

As of today 2 weeks has come and gone. Taking it week by week now, Autumn is a permanent temporary foster until a dog in desperate need of a foster comes along.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Sibe said:


> As of today 2 weeks has come and gone. Taking it week by week now, Autumn is a permanent temporary foster until a dog in desperate need of a foster comes along.


I figured she'd be staying around as long as she could. How is she coming along with submission peeing?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Submission peeing is really hit and miss. Overall getting much better. I'm considering tracking it for my own amusement, seeing out of how many times I have to approach that she fear pees.

Today was a major breakthrough, she willingly ran all the way up to me, stayed for a quick scratch, then bounced back into the crate. She's loving to hang out in the crate downstairs next to my desk here.

She's definitely engaging in coprophagia. I never find poo in the crate in the morning or when coming back from being away at work and I don't know if she's actually holding it or if she could be pooping and then eating it. Outside I have to watch close to keep her from eating any, she goes for all poop not just her own. Oh and on that note, my 40 lb huskies poop less than she does. Hooray raw feeding! She's on California Naturals grain free venison but still, kibble is kibble, and she makes about 3 poops a day, each poop the size of my huskies' once daily poop.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I always found it amazing how HUGE to foster poop was when they first came and then as they get on a better food it goes down...but still sometimes HUGE for the size they are. 

I HATE poop eating. It's one of my least liked traits in dogs lol. Is she pooping when you come home and let her out of the crate?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

SDRRanger said:


> I always found it amazing how HUGE to foster poop was when they first came and then as they get on a better food it goes down...but still sometimes HUGE for the size they are.
> 
> I HATE poop eating. It's one of my least liked traits in dogs lol. Is she pooping when you come home and let her out of the crate?


 Ugh this forum got so buggy. Long response will now be shortened:
-Great once the Science=fiction Diet is flushed out of their system
-Poops and pees first thing in the morning
-Let them out every couple hours during the day (sooner if one asks)
-When I come home form being out, they all go out but typically she doesn't go

There's a 3 month old pittie puppy with kennel cough, pneumonia, and possibly distemper being pulled by a pit rescue. I committed to fostering once he's medically cleared, so will keep Autumn until then.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

D'awwwwwwwwwww these two!!


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

SDRRanger said:


> I always found it amazing how HUGE to foster poop was when they first came and then as they get on a better food it goes down...but still sometimes HUGE for the size they are.


My current foster has gigantic poops. She only poops once a day and it's a nice firm poop, just huge. She's underweight, I started her at 2 cups a day to transition her to Fromm and gradually upped her to 4 cups a day. Her poop hasn't changed from day one to now about 5-6 weeks later. She is putting on some weight at least.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Last night she jumped up on the couch with me when I patted and invited her up.

I'm debating if I should ask the husband to have a double foster situation. We've only one that once, with Merida the old Eskie and Molly the pancake pup. We knew Merbear was going to be adopted though, adoption was already in progress, so we only had two for I think a week or so? This would be more indefinite, though we could return Autumn at any time. Other foster is going to be a pit puppy and I think I can play the "It would be awesome for him to learn how to interact with small dogs" card as a solid reason for wanting to have both.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Sibe said:


> Last night she jumped up on the couch with me when I patted and invited her up.
> 
> I'm debating if I should ask the husband to have a double foster situation. We've only one that once, with Merida the old Eskie and Molly the pancake pup. We knew Merbear was going to be adopted though, adoption was already in progress, so we only had two for I think a week or so? This would be more indefinite, though we could return Autumn at any time. Other foster is going to be a pit puppy and I think I can play the "It would be awesome for him to learn how to interact with small dogs" card as a solid reason for wanting to have both.


Is this partially to do with how much Kaytu likes her?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Honestly that's something I haven't given much thought to. They are really freakin cute together and do hang out a lot but I'm not sure Kaytu is going to mind when Autumn leaves. She's used to dogs coming and going, she hasn't seemed to bond to any of them the way she has to Autumn but I don't believe it's sch a strong bond that sudden permanent separation is going to affect Kaytu. Some dogs do get extremely bonded but as it's only been a few weeks, yes they do really like each other but I don't think it will be traumatic for Kaytu when she's gone. (One of my agility friends had to put down her 12 y/o collie last week, her 5 y/o Golden hasn't eaten in a week unless it's hand fed.) Definitely is going to be hard on Autumn to go back to the shelter and I'm going to feel guilty BUT as she has zero marketing I really need her to be back in the public eye. I should be able to put my easyup in front of the shelter and market her out front, I was kinda planning on doing that this Tuesday instead of doing photos as I normally do.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Good luck getting a home for her  Did her cage mate find one yet? 

Ranger hasn't bonded closely with any of the fosters (usually the day after a bit sooky, but that may be because then he doesn't have to share me).


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

SDRRanger said:


> Good luck getting a home for her  Did her cage mate find one yet?
> 
> Ranger hasn't bonded closely with any of the fosters (usually the day after a bit sooky, but that may be because then he doesn't have to share me).


Jubel hasn't really bonded closely with any of the fosters either. He enjoyed a few of them while they were here but never really missed any when they left. Last one he really had fun with was Tony. We went to visit him at his new home a few weeks after he was adopted and Jubel couldn't care less about him, snubbed him really.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Kennelmate is Summer, she's still there. She's much more fearful than Autumn so honestly I'm not sure what her future will be, or if she'll have one. :/ When I had her out for a photo she was terrified. Didn't really move from that corner, even with me on the other side of the yard.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Autumn's place is a bit more secure, but not for a good reason. The 3 month old puppy I was going to take if he was cleared of distemper was pts. He was positive for distemper, Addison's, lepto and something else. He was one very, very sick puppy. Also had kennel cough and pneumonia.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the Pit puppy. It sounds like it was for the best for that poor puppy. Have you thought about fostering Summer now since Autumn has been in your house for a few weeks/


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

luv mi pets said:


> Sorry to hear about the Pit puppy. It sounds like it was for the best for that poor puppy. Have you thought about fostering Summer now since Autumn has been in your house for a few weeks/


 No. I don't want them together again. I don't think it would benefit either. They were fighting twice a day every day during feeding time, so ritualized that when a 3rd dog was put in with them they ignored the third and just went at each other. They seemed to feed off each others' stress and fear. I think it would set Autumn back, I don't want to risk that. When/if she is returned to a kennel it will be with different dogs.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

British Autumn: Oh ehelloooo!









Opossum Autumn: *scurries away quickly*









Stoner Autumn: "Yah man, it's like, the sun, ya know? The sun, it's so warm, and like, without it, we wouldn't even be here man. The sun. You don't even know."









ADHD Autumn: "I CAN TOUCH MY EARS TOGETHER WANNA SEE?!"









Fetish Autumn: Likes to lick feet.









Cute Autumn: All you need to know.









Autumn: "What are you...?"
Zebulon: "Blurururalaluarluaru"


----------



## Rocky33 (May 8, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Autumn's journey! Really heartwarming and fun to see!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

What a cutie! I think I see a touch of terrier in her, JRT or something, with those short legs. Pretty common to see chi/terriers for some reason.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I love pictures like this for fosters...just shows how well they can integrate.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

I love reading about her progress and I love the kitty pics. I wish my cats would cuddle with the dogs!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

The best hider/burrower









Shhhh. Hiding!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Autumn was so excited running down the stairs this morning that she pooped a little. I whispered to her last night that she would not be going to the shelter this morning, as she has a family looking at her on Saturday.










Rorschach test. What do you see?









(If you see one large person/snowman/hippo motorboating another large person/snowman/hippo, that's what most of my friends see too.)


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Sibe said:


> Autumn was so excited running down the stairs this morning that she pooped a little. I whispered to her last night that she would not be going to the shelter this morning, as she has a family looking at her on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is EXACTLY what I see!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I love the photos with the cat, so cuddly!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Today had to be Autumn's last day, because I have my dedicated longterm, 'til adoption do us part foster coming in today. Autumn met potential adopters this morning, and the meeting relied mainly on if their dog got along with Autumn. They met her. And then...

...Zebulon saying goodbye...









...On the way to the shelter...









SHE WAS ADOPTED!!!!!!! <3 <3 <3 They adore her, and their chihuahua greeted her really well and showed no sign of posessiveness over mom.









So long, little Autumn! I'm thrilled!!!!!

New foster is Birdy: http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/329498-foster-birdy.html


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Yay autumn. Was it hard to say goodbye? What a happy ending.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

So happy to have seen this  Makes me all warm inside when I think about how she was when you got her. You really gave her this chance


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

d_ray said:


> Yay autumn. Was it hard to say goodbye? What a happy ending.


 It's always sad, some fosters are harder to give up than others. When they are going straight into a loving home, any sadness is immensely outweighed by the joy I feel. The hardest foster to give up was the puppy Elsa because I got *so* attached to her and she fit in with us so perfectly, my perfect ideal puppy, and I had to put her back in a kennel (she was temporary medical foster, eyelid surgery). It broke me to have to put a puppy back in a kennel at a shelter but she was thankfully pulled less than 24 hours later by a rescue which lightened me. It still makes me tear up and clench my jaw when I think about the moment I put her back into a kennel (I put her with a sweet calm senior dog at least). It truly felt like I was abandoning my own dog at the shelter. I cried so hard I could barely breathe on my way home from that. Compare to another puppy, Ivan, who I had over a long weekend also a medical foster. He was an amazing puppy but I had no issue plopping him back in a kennel because though he was amazing, he wasn't *my* perfect ideal dog the way Elsa was and I knew right from the start of taking him that he would go back into a kennel. Elsa I had been marketing hard and hadn't found anyone in 2 weeks as I'd kinda planned on- I'm sure the shelter staff was counting on rescue taking her but kept me out of the loop in case the rescue had to back down.

SDRRanger, thank you! It's hard to believe she's the same dog as that terrified, growling, nearly untouchable thing at the back of a kennel. I know if I hadn't taken her, she'd still be that way. Makes me feel bad for her kennelmate Summer, but Summer is actually doing better. She's gained weight without the stress/fear/food aggression and is kenneled with 2 very friendly dogs, she's approaching the kennel front instead of running away barking and growling to the back.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

You did such a great thing for this dog and it must feel good to know that because of you, she is in a great safe place. 

Bless your heart. I don't think I could foster if I knew the dogs would be going back into a shelter. I don't think I would be strong enough. I know someone needs to do it, but I'm not sure I could deal with the emotions. 

I had a hard time letting our first foster go and she was going to a great family. 

Next foster comes in a week. I'm hoping it will get easier.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

For me they've all been pretty easy to hand off except Elsa- all but Elsa and Ivan went directly to home/rescue though. Except a couple "I WANNA EAT THE CATS!" dogs who go straight back to the shelter lol but I don't feel bad for them because I cannot under any circumstances have a dog that wants to harm any of my pets.

And to be really honest, as much as I love dogs, I'm quite picky about the type of dog I'd actually want to keep forever. Autumn was not my "type" of dog. New foster Birdy is not my "type" because she's too drooly. I love having foster dogs around, I do always get attached (how could you not, when you're caring for them, training them, taking them on adventures), but it's usually more the attachment that a teacher has to a student, or a nanny/babysitter. I don't think "I could adopt this dog!"

I think, "I can help this dog become more adoptable."


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Sibe said:


> I think, "I can help this dog become more adoptable."


That's my theory on it too. I've loved all of them that have come in and treated them as my own, but there is always something atleast that makes them "not my ideal dog". Right now I have Tink (the shih) and he's great with other dogs, great to walk, great with cats, likes to play/tug (finally!!!) and overall would fit into any house looking for a dog and the commitment...however, I just don't do stuffed animal looking dogs. 

Zoe on the other hand is going to make me ball my face off when she's adopted. I think it's the sheer amount of time she required. The first week she was here I wasn't awake and with her for 3 hours a night (while sleeping with her beside me) and another 90 minute break when Ireth0 dogsat so I could go to agility. She's such a sweet little deer-like dog, but she's too small to leave free with Ranger and too old to be my small agility dog (which is the only spot open in the house for another permanent dog). Some days it sucks in a good way lol


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Eeeeeeeee! Update!!

"She's doing really good. I will send you pictures of her first night with her duckie blanket. She slept in the kennel last night and I never heard a word from her. I sat out in the backyard and read to help her get acclimated and I'm taking tomorrow off to spend the day with her. I haven't had any jealousy issues with Nakita and Autumn even let Nakita eat some of her food. I'm glad I took a chance. Good luck with your new foster."



















Building trust, I'm grinning ear to ear!!! I could barely touch Autumn for like 2 weeks without causing her to pee so this is huge, her ears are up which is a big indicator for her that's feeling comfortable. If the ears go flat aand she starts to roll, pee follows.









ETA: So now I have tears rolling down my cheeks, from looking at this last photo more and more. How quickly she is adjusting, trusting. This is exactly why I foster. After the first week I talked to staff at the shelter saying I was really concerned about Autumn. It had been a week and she was still very scared of me and I was worried that if she didn't start to come around how fair and humane it would be to keep her living in such a stressed, fearful state. I was truly worried that euthanizing her would be the best option is she couldn't adjust as it could be very cruel to have a dog as freaked out and scared as she was during that first week. Can you imagine how afraid you'd have to be to pee? You'd have to be scared for your life, and that was her, every single day. I was so, so worried. And now look at her.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I love that last picture. Trusting people to treat her right because of you


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Owner took the day off work to be with Autumn. One lucky doggie to have such dedicated new owners!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Autumn is continuing to do very well, potential new name is Lucy but they're still waiting for her to tell them.

I noticed no Summer today, and as I expected she has been pts. She was miserable, terrified of everything, and we couldn't find any rescue or anyone to take her. It was no life to live, we tried our best, but she didn't have an exit option and as terrible as we feel for making the decision to euthanize her, it would have been worse to have her living there day after day with no hope of ever leaving. That's not fair to her. Run free Summer. No kennel, no fear.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Sibe said:


> Autumn is continuing to do very well, potential new name is Lucy but they're still waiting for her to tell them.
> 
> I noticed no Summer today, and as I expected she has been pts. She was miserable, terrified of everything, and we couldn't find any rescue or anyone to take her. It was no life to live, we tried our best, but she didn't have an exit option and as terrible as we feel for making the decision to euthanize her, it would have been worse to have her living there day after day with no hope of ever leaving. That's not fair to her. Run free Summer. No kennel, no fear.


Awwww I'm so sorry about Summer. At least she will rest in peace. I'm so happy to hear about Autumn though!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Sorry to here about Summer, but a peaceful death is not the worst thing to happen to a dog. 

run free summer


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I let Autumn's adopter know as they had been asking about Summer, and considered taking her too (which I firmly disagreed with as they fed off each others fear and fought so much, it would have been bad for both). She is "sad and shocked" about Summer being pts but understands. She also told me that on their 1 month anniversary of having Autumn they decided to start working on walks. I was never able to walk Autumn and she was terrified of being in the front yard. House and back yard was challenge enough for her with me. After a couple days they left the harness on her to get used to. Yesterday they went on TWO walks with her


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Sibe said:


> I let Autumn's adopter know as they had been asking about Summer, and considered taking her too (which I firmly disagreed with as they fed off each others fear and fought so much, it would have been bad for both). She is "sad and shocked" about Summer being pts but understands. She also told me that on their 1 month anniversary of having Autumn they decided to start working on walks. I was never able to walk Autumn and she was terrified of being in the front yard. House and back yard was challenge enough for her with me. After a couple days they left the harness on her to get used to. Yesterday they went on TWO walks with her


That's awesome news! It's crazy how resilient dogs can be. That must make you so happy to hear!


----------

